

Ellen Pao Leaving Kleiner Perkins, Remains on Payroll - rdl
http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2012/10/03/ellen-pao-leaving-kleiner-perkins-remains-on-payroll/

======
rdl
(The original title is a bit misleading: she basically got forced out
recently, either as retaliation (her story) or for performance (Kleiner's
story)).

Ellen Pao is one of my favorite VCs, a great person, and would make a great
investor or even operating company executive anywhere. I hope she ends up
going somewhere worthy of her this time.

